
What ideas in IT must die? - toddh
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/10/26/what-ideas-in-it-must-die.html
======
gloves
I think the bigger idea in IT/Tech industries which must die is the notion
that sustainable businesses can be run without revenues. Valuations mean
nothing - profit and securing jobs should be everything.

